# Algarve motorway tolls



## PeterandLinda

Hi
You may know that tomorrow, the A22 along the Algarve becomes an electronic toll road. We are now proudly renting a motorway transponder for the A22 and any other electronic toll road in Portugal. It took us three attempts at three different post offices, at the main post office in Porto, at Praia da Luz and in Sagres. We finally were successful at the small post office in Sagres at the extreme western end of the Algarve, where we were served very competently by the manager, M Gomez. Actually, there didn’t appear to be any other staff and Sagres is not a very big place, so I guess he was pretty good at dealing with the myriad problems presented every day – he certainly sorted out the attempt at queue jumping.
If you are a visitor to Portugal and have a foreign registered vehicle you have one way of dealing with the electronic tolls, you pay €27.50 deposit, and the first 10€ tolls, for a little plastic box which you stick on the windscreen behind the rear view mirror (or in our case where it would be if we had one) and as much as you like, above 10€, to charge it up. We bought another €15 worth of credit (are you still with me, that’s €25 toll credit.) It costs, said M Gomez, €20.50 to travel the length of the motorway from the western end to the Spanish border.
The temporary permit lasts for three months, and then expires. As we understand it, it can be topped up at any post office during this time, but you need the reference number from the receipt and M Gomez wrote this out for us in Biro because, he said the ‘heat sensitive printer ink would fade’. Once the permit expires, the box can be taken into a post office for a refund and another one (or maybe the same one, brought back to life) hired for the same price.
We have attached the plastic box to the windscreen, carefully kept the metre or so of printout from the post office and we wait to see if it protects us from the threatened (up to €600) fines.
Whatever you may think of UK politics, it has to make you wince about how Portugal is going about this. They are having to do it against massive opposition, knowing that people will avoid the motorway, and that there will be an enormous increase in the number of accidents on the N125, and that the kit on the motorway has been installed for months and left idle. The government also offer introductory discounts to local residents, but it is still unsure whether the system can recognise foreign number plates or whether there is any system in place to charge foreign drivers if they aren’t as inherently law abiding as us!

P&L


----------



## musicbus

Hi,

The irony of tolls on this motorway in particular is that it is already incredibly quiet at most times. Traffic around Faro in peak excepted. It will be like a ghost town!!

cheers

barry


----------



## Grizzly

My goodness ! I never believed it would happen ! 

It would be an exaggeration to say that the threat of electronic tolls and not being able to buy the necessary gadgets actually spoiled our trip to Portugal in January but it certainly added unwanted hassle.

Thanks for your post; it's interesting to know that it's all sorted ( ?!)

G


----------



## craigrogers

Brilliant, glad someone has finally sorted it.

One problem.

Sagres, might be the only post office where you can actually get one effectively.  

That's right at the end of the world, so you have to drive the entire length of Portugal to get one! :lol:


----------



## Yaxley

We are in the Algarve Portugal every November (timeshare). 
I think the authorities are crazy. There are 5 tollgates between Portimao and Faro Airport a journey of 40 minutes costing E1.60 each a total of E8.00 for a car. The A22 is presently the most under utilised motorway I have met. What little traffic it has will divert on to the N125. It would be interesting to know how long it will take to recoupe the cost of the infastructure and equipment from the tolls payment.
Ian


----------



## jud

like all toll motorways in europe we don't us them ( we are happy to churn up there N roads with our 5 tonner its the principle of it ) its the same as the n.h.s post when visitors come here its FREE its about time the government started to charge visitors the same as they charge us WHY should we have to pay for them .jud


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Tolls really annoy me too - other than the Swiss system.

I think that all foreign vehicles, cars, lorries, coaches should be a tax on arrival at the seaport - easy to collect there etc.

10 euro per car
20 euro per coach
50 euro per lorry

Our truckers cannot compete - we pay to go there, they all pay nowt to come here!

I will email Nick and David again.

Russell


----------



## Jented

Hi.
If you don't want to pay the Tolls,go green ,"Forest tracks!". These are graded regularly,as the Bomberios? (Firefighters),have to have access in the event of fires. The problem?. Sheep are driven on them,locals,(eeerrmm),full of Red Biddy!,and should you come across a settee/armchair in a woodland glade..... ooooeerr missus,could be a working girls HQ. :wink: .
Whichever way you tour around,just enjoy,after all,its only money.
Gearjammer
PS. I THINK!!,the Toll at the Rest stations  starts at 13euro's.


----------



## Grizzly

jud said:


> like all toll motorways in europe we don't us them ( we are happy to churn up there N roads .jud


Last time we avoided toll roads in Portugal we shortened the life of the van suspension by years, cracked 2 mugs, gathered a ton of mud and needed a change of underwear after several near misses with lorries on narrow, cobbled roads.

G


----------



## clive1821

Hi peter, thank you for the latest info. Now could you please comment if you are say a uk plated vehicle, and you turn up at the toll, and have arrived for the first time, what happens when you get to the toll, with no box etc, can you get on the motorway or what, be interesting for the people who would not know anything about the new system


----------



## Zepp

Grizzly said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> like all toll motorways in europe we don't us them ( we are happy to churn up there N roads .jud
> 
> 
> 
> Last time we avoided toll roads in Portugal we shortened the life of the van suspension by years, cracked 2 mugs, gathered a ton of mud and needed a change of underwear after several near misses with lorries on narrow, cobbled roads.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

We know that feeling well G , we did the same and it was a very rough ride lol .

Im sure we had all six wheels off the road at once , the landing was not good we still laugh / cry about it now lol .

Paul


----------



## Zepp

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> You may know that tomorrow, the A22 along the Algarve becomes an electronic toll road. We are now proudly renting a motorway transponder for the A22 and any other electronic toll road in Portugal. It took us three attempts at three different post offices, at the main post office in Porto, at Praia da Luz and in Sagres. We finally were successful at the small post office in Sagres at the extreme western end of the Algarve, where we were served very competently by the manager, M Gomez. Actually, there didn't appear to be any other staff and Sagres is not a very big place, so I guess he was pretty good at dealing with the myriad problems presented every day - he certainly sorted out the attempt at queue jumping.
> If you are a visitor to Portugal and have a foreign registered vehicle you have one way of dealing with the electronic tolls, you pay €27.50 deposit, and the first 10€ tolls, for a little plastic box which you stick on the windscreen behind the rear view mirror (or in our case where it would be if we had one) and as much as you like, above 10€, to charge it up. We bought another €15 worth of credit (are you still with me, that's €25 toll credit.) It costs, said M Gomez, €20.50 to travel the length of the motorway from the western end to the Spanish border.
> The temporary permit lasts for three months, and then expires. As we understand it, it can be topped up at any post office during this time, but you need the reference number from the receipt and M Gomez wrote this out for us in Biro because, he said the 'heat sensitive printer ink would fade'. Once the permit expires, the box can be taken into a post office for a refund and another one (or maybe the same one, brought back to life) hired for the same price.
> We have attached the plastic box to the windscreen, carefully kept the metre or so of printout from the post office and we wait to see if it protects us from the threatened (up to €600) fines.
> Whatever you may think of UK politics, it has to make you wince about how Portugal is going about this. They are having to do it against massive opposition, knowing that people will avoid the motorway, and that there will be an enormous increase in the number of accidents on the N125, and that the kit on the motorway has been installed for months and left idle. The government also offer introductory discounts to local residents, but it is still unsure whether the system can recognise foreign number plates or whether there is any system in place to charge foreign drivers if they aren't as inherently law abiding as us!
> 
> P&L


Thanx for the info peterandlinda very good of you to post the info

Regards Paul


----------



## Jented

Hi.
When it was,"Are they,aren't they working",it was suggested,that after a few days you went to a Post Office,and they would access the main computor and see if any Tolls were flagged up against your vehicle number plate,you could then pay the Toll.
The "Pre-pay" unit seems to be the best buy,under the old Booth system,it costs the best part of 80 euros to get down to Faro from Coimbra and then you have to get back.
Do not let the cost of a m/way toll,put you off going to Portugal,once you are off the main roads,the people and countryside are magical,and you can recoup any Toll money by camping FREE!! in some superb settings.Go on,your worth it!.
Ted.


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Clive 1821
There is no provision for collecting money at the tolls on the A22....just a camera system on an overhead gantry together with a large sign at the side of the road detailing the rates. The signs were half covered over when we were there in November.
Ian


----------



## jud

Grizzly said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> like all toll motorways in europe we don't us them ( we are happy to churn up there N roads .jud
> 
> 
> 
> Last time we avoided toll roads in Portugal we shortened the life of the van suspension by years, cracked 2 mugs, gathered a ton of mud and needed a change of underwear after several near misses with lorries on narrow, cobbled roads.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

hi grizzly is have a go at jud day today :?:


----------



## Grizzly

jud said:


> hi grizzly is have a go at jud day today :?:


Sorry jud, it wasn't meant to come out like that.

We're not big users of toll roads if we can help it but, given the electronic toll system is now sorted, I think Portugal is one country that we might make an exception for ! It did show up what nice people the Portuguese were as we rumbled gently through their villages at a steady 10mph without a single angry hoot or gesture !

G


----------



## jedi

The distance this motorway covers is not great and the journey can be done on ordinary roads taking in more of the local flavour  

When I travelled that way in the spring the locals were busy setting fire to the cameras! There was a lot of local opposition.

Jed


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

We used the transponder for the first time yesterday on the A22. It beeps as you pass under the electronic gantries, so the system does seem to be working. It cost us €2.80 to travel the stretch from Lagos to Portimao.

P&L


----------



## teensvan

I suppose the road was built with EU Money. So we pay to drive on a road we put payment too.

Every non UK vehicle should have a surcharge put on it as soon as it enters the UK. We may then get a better road system for us.

steve & ann. --- teensvan.


----------



## clive1821

Is there any one using the transponder on the a22 or any of the portugal motorway tolls as of FEB 2012? if so could you advise me exactley where you get them from? yes I understand from the post office but where are they? I see from the OP that the post office in Sagres is a good bet, so would like exact lat and longs for the getting the transponders... I only speek english by the way..... :roll: off to faro on friday i think...


----------



## grasscutter

We used the toll road last week travelling from the Spanish border to Albufeira. As we crossed into Portugal we stopped and asked the police how to pay the toll.
What you need to do is call into the first Repsol filling station and tell the staff that you wish to pay the toll. They will ask what class of vehicle you have, where you will exit the motorway and what your vehicle registration is. It cost us 14 euros.We do not speak Portuguese but it was quite easy to do.
We did however come back to Spain and missed the petrol station on the way out so we may now be international criminals. We will have to wait until we get home to see if they track us down.
Hope this helps.


----------



## clive1821

We were just disscussing in general, what is the general cost of living in portugal, for example the general cost of fuel, 12 eggs, loaf of bread, 2lts of milk.... thanks for the input, just a further question, when you pay at the first fuel station is that a common facility all over the motorway network or is it just for us tourists coming over the bourder from spain.... I'll be on the road to Faro over the weekend and hopeing to arrive at the airport tuesday mid day :roll:


----------



## sprokit

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Tolls really annoy me too - other than the Swiss system.
> 
> I think that all foreign vehicles, cars, lorries, coaches should be a tax on arrival at the seaport - easy to collect there etc.
> 
> 10 euro per car
> 20 euro per coach
> 50 euro per lorry
> 
> Our truckers cannot compete - we pay to go there, they all pay nowt to come here!
> 
> I will email Nick and David again.
> 
> Russell


Russell

I know this post is from some time ago, but take a look at this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16712702 - Unfortunately, because our friends across the water tell us that it is illegal to charge other members of the EU, when not charging your own nationals (what the hell is the Vehicle Excise Licence for then!!!), to use our roads, the charge is apparently going to be levied on all commercial vehicles, with a refund by way of fuel rebate to British hauliers.

Now, knowing the lot who are in power at present, and their forerunners, who've robbed us blind, will it ever be refunded in full!!

To get back on topic, thanks to all contributors - has anyone ever been stopped when leaving Portugal and been required to pay previously unpaid tolls for their 'free' journeys?

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Spacerunner

Found this but my eyes started to glaze over about half way down.

_ELECTRONIC TOLLS /

There are some highways in Portugal on which the tolls are electronic only. It means that there are no cabins and the passing of vehicles is detected by devices placed at the beginning of those highways.
The highways are identified at the beginning with: "Electronic toll only".

The highways concerned:

Norte Litoral (Littoral North-highway)
- A27/IP9: Viana do Castelo - Ponte de Lima
- A28/IC1: Viana do Castelo - Porto

AE Transmontana
- A4: Variante Sul de Bragança

Interior Norte
- A24/IP3: Vila Verde da Raia (border) - Viseu

Grande Porto
- A4: Matosinhos - Águas Santas
- A41/IC24: Perafita/Freixieiro - Sêroa (Oeste)
- A42/IC25: Sêroa (Oeste) - Lousada

Centro (Costa de Prata)
- A17/IC1: Estádio de Aveiro - Mira - Autoestrada do Litoral Centro (entre Mira e Aveiro)
- A25/IP5: Albergaria-a-velha (A1/IP1) - Vilar Formoso (fronteira)
- A29/IC1: Miramar - Angeja

Centro (Beira Interior)
- A23/IP6: Torres Novas - Guarda

Lisboa Region (Pinhal Interior)
- A13/IC3: Atalaia - Tomar

Lisboa Região (west littoral)
- A8/IC36: Variante Sul de Leiria
- A19/IC2: Variante da Batalha

Algarve (Via do Infante)
- A22: Lagos - Castro Marim

Payment through electronic devices

In order for the vehicles to use the above mentioned highways, they should have an electronic device, which must be bought or hired beforehand at a Service Area (Área de Serviço) alongside the highways or at a post office (CTT/Correios). There are three types of electronic devices:

Electronic license plate device (Dispositivo electrónico de matrícula - DEM): the device is linked to the vehicle's license plate and cannot be transmitted to other cars.
Obtaining: at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: €27,50 to purchase + preloading a minimum €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles.
Validity: valid for 90 days as from the date of the last preload. After this period the remaining balance will be lost and the device will be deactivated. To reactivate the device it will be necessary to re-charge it with a minimum of €10.

Temporary device (Dispositivo temporário - DT): the best solution for a short stay, and as a result for vehicles with a foreign license plate; the license plate is not linked to the device, therefore, anonymity is guaranteed.
Obtaining: it is necessary to establish a lease contract with the responsible entities, at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: deposit of €27,50 (that will be given back to the driver when the device is returned in good condition within a period of 30 days) + preloading a minimum of €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles. The lease has a cost of 6 euros on the first week, and at the following weeks the cost is about 1,50 euros per week.
Validity: valid for 90 days as from the date of the last preload. After this period the remaining balance will be lost and the device will be deactivated. To reactivate the device it will be necessary to re-charge it with a minimum of €10.

Devices from a toll entity (Dispositivo de uma entidade de cobrança de Portagens - DECP) like Via Verde are also accepted on these highways. Although the license plate is not linked to the device, it is necessary to establish a contract with a toll entity. This can be used by vehicles with a foreign license plate that stay in Portugal for a longer period of time.
Obtaining: Via Verde-shops (www.viaverde.pt) 
Costs: €27,50 + direct debit from bank account every time the device is used.
Validity: Until the cancelation of the contract

Payment without electronic devices:

Three day pre-paid ticket (only available for vehicles with a foreign license plate)
This ticket is valid for three days and may only be used for light vehicles, for several unlimited journeys on the above motorways (only where the tolls are exclusively electronic).
Purchase: Post offices, Payshop chain, Porto Airport and the internet on: http://portagens.ctt.pt
Cost: €20 (plus administrative costs, when purchased over the internet)
It is allowed the purchase of a maximum of 6 pre-paid tickets per year and per each vehicle license plate.

Prepaid credit (only available for vehicles with a foreign license plate)
If the period you are staying in Portugal does not justify the option of the Temporary device, one can opt for charging based on the registration of an image of the license plate in everyone of the electronic toll booths.
Before passing the highways on which the charging is exclusively electronic and through the CTT website, drivers (after being registered on this site and being provided with login and password) can choose one of the following modalities:
- Make a prepayment valid for five days or up to the balance, to the value of €10 (plus administrative costs and joining fee) rechargeable at post offices, Payshop chain and Multibanco. The unused balance can be refunded, to a credit card, in accordance to the details given on registration.
- Make a prepayment for predefined journeys on specific days.
The payment is made through a valid credit card. The amount charged depends on the option chosen.
You can register here (only available in Portuguese): http://portagens.ctt.pt

Payment after having circulated at the roads concerned (only available for vehicles with a Portuguese license plate)
If a vehicle does not have an electronic device when circulating at the highways concerned, a photo of the license plate will be made and saved until the payment is made.
Term for payment: the payment can be made at the second day after having circulated at the roads mentioned above and for a period of five weekdays, at the post office or at one of the shops signalized as "Payshop".
Costs: normal toll costs + administrative costs (an amount €0,25 for every time the roads were used with a maximum of €2 for each payment made)
Note: when a payment term has passed, the driver is in violation of the rules, and fines will be added to the administrative costs.
_


----------



## Wizzo

clive1821 said:


> Is there any one using the transponder on the a22..... if so could you advise me exactly where you get them from?


One of the easiest places to get them from is the Via Verde shop in the shopping centre at Tavira. It is easy to find and you can park on the waste ground across the roundabout from the Centre. If you are coming from Spain then take the first exit after crossing the bridge towards Castro Marim and Villa Real do Santo Antonio. Go into VR do SA and turn right at Lidl roundabout. This is the N125. Follow this towards Tavira. As you approach Tavira the first roundabout is signed Zona Commercial to your left and you will see the 'Continente' sign plastered all over the shopping centre. The Via Verde shop is upstairs, top level I think.

You can avoid using the A22 altogether (as are most of the Portuguese) by using the N125.

One thing to think about - if you hire the transponder you will need to return it before you leave to get your money back. How do you do that if your last journey in Portugal is on the A22 to Spain?

JohnW


----------



## 5bells

In Spain at the moment, sounds like a lot of hassle and designed to make someone a lot of money on unreturned devices so I for one will be giving Portugal a body swerve.

5bells


----------



## 5bells

In Spain at the moment, looks like we will be giving Portugal a miss, I wonder how many others will do the same :roll: 

5bells


----------



## DavidDredge

Don't give wonderful Portugal a miss. Simply turn on to the 125 as soon as you enter the Algarve (on the first intersection on the A22) and enjoy your stay. No toll, no hassle, just a bit slow and (in parts) bumpy.

There is no need to pay tolls in Portugal

David


----------



## Wizzo

DavidDredge said:


> Don't give wonderful Portugal a miss. There is no need to pay tolls in Portugal David


Indeed. I will second that. Who's in that much of a hurry that you actually need to use the motorway?

In the interests of research I accidentally strayed onto the A22 yesterday on my scooter. I will wait to see if there is any 'comeback' as regards being sent a bill to my home address back in blighty but I have my doubts as to whether a) they can read a UK licence plate and b) if they can will they take any action?

They are relying on visitors hiring a transponder and I can see this being a nightmare come summer when there will be tourists flooding the place. Can you imagine the chaos on a race weekend at the Portimau track with European racegoers supposed to queue for a motorway ticket on entry to Portugal? Personally I think it's a non starter.

The result of my experiment will be posted as and when I have a result.

JohnW


----------



## mike800966

*Potigal and electronic tolls*

We went to a post office with a friend who spoke the language. The man behind the counter spoke no english, why should he?, but was adamant that the only way for us to travel on the electronic system was to hire a transponder and pre load it with credit. We then found that we needed the vehicle doc's to get a transponder!

Anyway we paid the €28 and prepaid with €10. We travelled up from Albufierai to Oporto without needing to use the motorway and had a splendid time in that woderful city. Eventually we found our way out towards the NW without needing to use it, but we did meet some manual peage points a la the french system and we just pd cash. When we got to Chaves, our exit point we went to the Post Office and expected mega hassle and 48hr waits etc but the charming lady simply said in english " have you finished with it?" and refunded most of the cost, we lost the credit which we had not used and the hire charge which is based on weeks and then days. So we got about €23back. 
With all the unemployment and the high initial cost why they didnt just do a simple manual system I dont understand. Anyway, it was no problem in the end ,,, as far as we know? Others have said they just drove thru the tolls as they wont pursue thru Swansea but I have a feeling that if they could the bill will be greatly increased so we preferred to play it safe.

Mike & Ann


----------



## Wizzo

Well it's a month and a half since I went on the A22 and still nothing has arrived back home. There was a letter in the Portugal News (an English language paper) which was from a person who said they had been shown around the local facility for collecting the details off the motorway.

It implied that the recording was done by video tape, the numbers were written down manually, the details posted off to every Post Office etc etc. Whilst I took this with a large pinch of salt it could be not too far from the truth!

JohnW


----------



## ptmike

latest summary 
http://theportugalnews.com/a22-algarve-tolls-what-you-need-to-know

and surprise surprise http://theportugalnews.com/news/alg...-urgent-solution-for-deteriorated-en125/26510.

couple of things to remember on the proper toll booth motorways - always grab a ticket dont go thru the auto channel there is a fine for no ticket, you cant pay for nore than one vehicle at a booth with the same credit card.

apparently the contractor that installed the new radar toll ssystem is doing very nicely as they put in a clause to be paid a minimum fee if the road usage is benaeath a set level, low and behold portugal gov is having to pay the contractor more than the fees it is earning from vehicles !


----------



## Mike48

Given that most options cover trips of short duration what do you do if you want to tour the Algarve and stay on various sites for say 2 months?

Renting a transponder seems easy enough but returning it is fraught with difficulty as you are unlikely to know where the last Service Station is to return it and looking for a Post Office is impracticable.

Prepaid 3 and 5 day passes are unsuitable for extended stays.

The Easy Toll Card is only valid for one month. 

The system is a shambles and will deter holidaymakers from visiting Portugal.


----------



## Scattycat

ptmike said:


> latest summary
> http://theportugalnews.com/a22-algarve-tolls-what-you-need-to-know
> 
> and surprise surprise http://theportugalnews.com/news/alg...-urgent-solution-for-deteriorated-en125/26510.
> 
> couple of things to remember on the proper toll booth motorways - always grab a ticket dont go thru the auto channel there is a fine for no ticket, you cant pay for nore than one vehicle at a booth with the same credit card.
> 
> apparently the contractor that installed the new radar toll ssystem is doing very nicely as they put in a clause to be paid a minimum fee if the road usage is benaeath a set level, low and behold portugal gov is having to pay the contractor more than the fees it is earning from vehicles !


The second link doesn't open, but thanks for the first one.
It all sounds too complicated for an ole fella like me :lol:


----------



## Wizzo

Mike48 said:


> Given that most options cover trips of short duration what do you do if you want to tour the Algarve and stay on various sites for say 2 months?


You avoid the A22. Quite easily done. There are plenty of other roads. The Algarve roads generally though are in poor condition compared to other parts of the country.

JohnW


----------



## listerdiesel

We last used the A22 back in 2002 when we did our last trip to the country, and in those days it was all free and open, even the border posts had gone at the Spanish/Portugese border.

I'd reiterate what has been said about using the N125, but remember that Portugese back roads can be very rough and you do come across some strange things.

We got stopped by armed Police one year when we drove out of Portugal and back again somewhere up in the north, there was a road block looking for drug runners or something, but they let us through once they saw we were 'Englesi'.

Lovely people, we've stayed at the big site in Quartiera a few times, pretty basic stuff but relaxed about regulations and friendly staff.

There are some pictures of the site on this page of our website:

http://www.stationary-engine.co.uk/Espana/Espana3P4.htm

Peter


----------



## seanoo

staying off the motorway wouldnt be so much of a problem if the portugeuse people adopted a different driving style!! lovely people but a trip along the n125 is not relaxing to say the least.


----------



## makems

We don't find the N125 a problem. It can be busy, and there are numerous small villages and speed control systems.
BUT if you're not in a hurry to get somewhere it's perfectly fine.
We are never in a hurry and when we are on the Algarve we rarely do more than a few miles from one parking place to the next. The beauty of the N125 is that so many of the free parking places are easily accessible from it.
Having said all the above, if you want to get from one end of the Algarve to the other in a hurry the N125 would be a bit of a b*gger.
We inadvertently did a few miles on the A22 in March this year after taking a wrong turning. We haven't received anything in the post since then.


----------

